Ask HN: Do you miss MySpace? - startupflix
======
hulahoof
Yes, I think in its own little way it promoted learning html to younger
people. (I personally got my start on my Neopets page)

~~~
startupflix
Wow :) Which feature(s) do you miss the most.

~~~
hulahoof
I think I miss the customisation the most, whenever I look back on that time
and forward to the gender-in-tech discussion I can never stop thinking about
how almost all my female friends would spend hours adjusting, tinkering and
just plain trying to out-do their friends in any way they could.I often wonder
what would have occured if it was also a JavaScript sandbox..

At the time I was in my teens so alot of my music discovery came via the 'top
friends' of bands or artists I already enjoyed - I would spend hours just
browsing.

------
gbacon
No.

~~~
startupflix
Sad.

